# DIY electric components



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Radio shack is gone.

I can do electric things myself.

Where to buy components? Online sucks if they take information. 

I want things that are sometimes obsucre. I can fix an old chainsaw coil with a diode.I can make battery chargers, with a solar panel adding a diode. I have wiring to make aaa-9V solar charger that will charge most batteries....did I post that?


Where to get parts now? 

I hate Chinesium parts but if that is all there is....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Fry's?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am thinking of building a CNC router in the next few months. I am planning on buying the components from these folks:

https://buildyourcnc.com/

Their prices seem to be about the best, certainly better than Amazon. But, like you say, buying them online is a pain in the neck.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Use your components to make a time machine. Use time machine to go back when Radio Shack existed and buy all you want, at a big discount. Stuff was cheap back then.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Use your components to make a time machine. Use time machine to go back when Radio Shack existed and buy all you want, at a big discount. Stuff was cheap back then.


But you'll need a flux capacitor _today_. And they ain't cheap. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Use your components to make a time machine. Use time machine to go back when Radio Shack existed and buy all you want, at a big discount. Stuff was cheap back then.


I want some drugs you are on tonite. Not for me, but there is a guy down the street...........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back on track.

I have a 9N ford with a cutout for the generator. That is it shuts bat off when key is off to bat/genny.

All the new ones are Chi-Com cheap. They last a year at most. I've been using a wire from gen to bat, only after started. So it charges, have to dicconet before shutting off , or discharge.

You can make a cutout, using a bridged rectiferer that radio shack used to sell


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Just get 4 diodes and make the bridge rectifier.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Inor said:


> I am thinking of building a CNC router in the next few months. I am planning on buying the components from these folks:
> 
> https://buildyourcnc.com/
> 
> Their prices seem to be about the best, certainly better than Amazon. But, like you say, buying them online is a pain in the neck.


I built that! - RobotsAndComputers - My CNC Build - I sourced the parts I didn't already have from various sources. I think it cost me about $500 total. Then I couldn't think of a thing to do with it, so I sold it


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Radio shack is gone.
> 
> I can do electric things myself.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you are concerned with online companies knowing you're buying electronics components, but I use DigiKey, All Electronics, Electronic Goldmine and BGMicro. All but Digikey are surplus sales and you can get really good deals from them guys. unless you happen to have a distributor in your area, online is going to be your only source. The last "local" distributor around here was over 50 miles away and quit selling components several years ago.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Mouser.com here, huge selection and a great search engine.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Digikey, They have a huge stock and are fast with delivery. When I was still designing boards, the Digikey catalog was used as the "Preferred Parts List" because I knew we could get the parts.


----------

